# HELP! ANEMONE IS TUCKED IN!



## coxw (Sep 9, 2006)

I just got a Condy about 3 days ago and I just came home to see it sucked into itself. Is this normal behavior? My parameters are great.....

Any help/ suggestions would be greatly appreciated!


----------



## nismo driver (Jan 27, 2004)

by sucked into its self do you mean closed?>

pics?


----------



## spinalremains (Nov 10, 2006)

I don't know if its normal or not, but have seen a few do that at my LFS. And they are still doing fine. Pics would be good.


----------



## mykil73g (Aug 28, 2004)

i had one that would shrink down once in a while, it would also gack up something every now and again. it got sucked into a gap on a powerhead that i new about but didnt THINK it was big enough to do any harm. mine was a good size and a good part of its "foot" was sucked in and shredded. it never recovered.


----------



## stevedave (Apr 1, 2007)

When it was healthy, my anemone did the same thing.


----------



## Coldfire (Aug 20, 2003)

I used to have a LTA that did a simlar thing at night. It would either tuck into itself, or "shrink" down very small. What type of lighting do you have on your tank, and how often are you feeding him?


----------

